# Big Question: Woven vs Printed Polyester (price)



## PICKLE5 (Feb 24, 2011)

I understand that woven labels are clearly the best choice overall, but today when I was pricing out labels I came across an interesting discovery. 

For 175 Small, 300 Medium, 300 Large and 175 X-Large in woven B&W labels I received a quote for $245 before S&H which I thought was pretty good considering all the amazing things I have been hearing about woven labels.

Then I came across the printed labels through another company, for 175 Small, 300 Medium, 300 Large and 175 X-Large black ink on white polyester labels I received a quote for $35 which includes S&H. I was amazed! 

The labels are digitally printed on premium white polyester and the ink is actually subsurface, so you would need to remove the coating from the fabric before removing the print. 

Which way should I be leaning on this, since I have about a cheap startup budget which is already being ate up by the garments and screenprinting. 

I want to have a quality brand by all means but the printed tags seem to be excellent aswell for the cost and I could print many more for the same amount of money.

Thoughts and input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PICKLE5 (Feb 24, 2011)

Any thoughts would be appreciated! I would like some input for tonight!


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

In the market of us, the woven label price you have got seems high, the printed label price is really good for me. 

Considering a huge span of prices, i may choose printed label if i were you. (if the label is just to brand, not a decoration or something else).

Bill


----------



## PICKLE5 (Feb 24, 2011)

michellefanfan said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the market of us, the woven label price you have got seems high, the printed label price is really good for me.
> 
> ...


What is an average woven label price? It is now $300 shipped for woven but still remains the same for printed.

They will be for re-branding shirts after they have been printed and for providing sizing info to the customer.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Get samples from the supplier for each method. Put them through the wash a couple of times.

If you are trying to achieve upscale quality, woven is the way to go. Printed labels are what you find on the even cheapest tees out there.

Also, consider tagless. You can have them printed at the same place your designs are printed.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Tagless is the most popular and maybe the cheapest alternative depending on quantity. Woven labels are next and printed silk labels are third.

I've seen that most companies are doing tagless neck labels and if they want woven labels they have them attached to a sleeve or the bottom hem which looks really nice.


----------

